# Check out these...



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

The Scotsman pulls out these when we were tightening up a couple nipples pretty cool and work extremely well too

Never seen them before and he said aye a UK thing


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Pretty much a pipe wrench combined with pump pliers. Skoro is going to buy one of these now!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Exactly that but for stripped c.o bolts awesome... an alternative to small pipe wrenches and channel locks on certain applications...

Amazon.co.uk thumb print wrenches


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Matco makes these also

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## spanplum (Jul 3, 2016)

Called Foot prints in the UK. I still have 2 pair, properly30 years old.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://footprint-tools.com/product/footprint-original-pattern-pipe-wrench/


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol he could've been saying foot prints lmao hard to understand him through his accent sometimes... he says I'm the one with an accent


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Venomthirst said:


> Lol he could've been saying foot prints lmao hard to understand him through his accent sometimes... he says I'm the one with an accent


Gotta get a pair now lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea I'm ordering 2 sets payday he says 9" ones are where it's at.. 12" your better off using your stillson


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Rothenburger sells the same style of wrenches. When I was stationed in Germany the Germans used similar wrenches.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea they are good.. he ordered them from silverline I think it was like 35 bucks for 2 pair with shipping from uk


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Not sure about the ones on amazon. Not sure if footprints are faked at all


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Venomthirst said:


> Yea they are good.. he ordered them from silverline I think it was like 35 bucks for 2 pair with shipping from uk


Ordered one set today from Amazon through actual footprints. 9 inch was around $30 with shipping. I think though some are faked on there, if the seller isn't actually footprints 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea his are knock offs but they still work extremely well and are good tools


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

Awwwwww ****!!









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

